# Passion Juice



## deboard (Dec 8, 2009)

I was at an asian food market in town today, my wife was going and I had the idea that maybe they might have either some exotic frozen concentrates or possibly a whole bunch of cheap exotic fruit. I found neither, but I did find something called "Passion Juice". I'm attaching a picture. 

Anyways, the liquid inside has the consistency of honey, and the ingredients list is just : Passion Fruit, Sugar, Water. It lists the volume as 21 oz (600G). It lists 17G of sugar per serving, and 10 servings, so 170G of sugar in the bottle. 

The only english directions on it say "Drinking method is as follows: please pour six times of ice water or hot boiled water and its flavor is excellent". So a 6-1 ratio water to goo. 

I am wondering if I can use this in a small batch of wine, possibly mixing with a grape concentrate or something like that? It does not list any preservatives. 

What are the chances, and does anyone have any recipe suggestions?


----------



## winesecrets (Dec 8, 2009)

Yup, you can add it to your grape concentrate.


As for recipe suggestion, this is the easiest way to actually use it:


Ingredients

1. 2 bottles dry red wine, such as Côtes du Rhône or Merlot
2. 6 star anise pods
3. One 3-inch cinnamon stick, broken in half
4. 1 teaspoon whole allspice berries
5. 2/3 cup sugar
6. 1/2 cup passion fruit juice 
7. 10 half slices of orange 

Directions

1. In a medium saucepan, combine the wine, star anise, cinnamon and allspice. Simmer over moderate heat for 5 minutes. Cover and remove from the heat. Let the wine steep, covered, for 20 minutes.
2. Whisk the sugar into the passion fruit juice until dissolved. 
3. Just before serving, reheat the wine, but do not boil. Stir in the passion fruit juice. Place an orange slice in each of 10 brandy snifters and ladle in the wine, leaving the spices behind; serve.




---
ITB too
http://www.homemadewinesecrets.com/


----------



## deboard (Dec 9, 2009)

That does sound like it would be good! 

However, I was thinking of making a wine with this stuff though, either by itself or by mixing with a frozen concentrate. Probably a 1 gallon test batch most likely. I'm definitely willing to try and fail, but I thought I'd ask the experts on here first. Probably something sweet would be best I'm guessing.

My primary is currently empty, so it's bugging me!


----------



## vvolf34 (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know about a recipe, but passion juice is from a fruit, the passion fruit. My wife loves drinking the passion juice. They sell it here in a store by the half gallon. Keep in mind I am new and mainly book smart, so take this with a grain of salt.

I would:
check and see if it has persevatives, if not,
It seems like it's a juice mix because of the water and not concentrate?
Add it to a carboy, check SG and bring it to 1.082 to 1.090
add my favorite yeast and let her go!
Rack when required, back sweeten to taste.


----------



## deboard (Dec 9, 2009)

It does not list any preservatives, at least not in english, but I can't imagine that it has none. I'm hoping that it is just sulfites though. 

I think I'm going to follow the traditional frozen grape concentrate recipe I've seen around this forum several times, and replace one of the cans with this. I'll certainly check the SG and the acid level before I start though. I've had passion fruit a couple of times, but not recently. If I remember right it is fairly citrusy, so it probably has a higher acid content to start than grapes.

Probably won't start it until this weekend or so though.


----------



## vvolf34 (Dec 10, 2009)

Sounds good, let us know how it turns out!!


----------



## winesecrets (Dec 11, 2009)

Good luck and have fun!



---
ITB too.
http://homemadewinesecrets.com


----------



## deboard (Dec 15, 2009)

OK, Started this over the weekend, I mixed the bottle of passion juice with welch's grape. I was really surprised to find that the SG was 1.085 without any extra sugar added! That Passion Juice had quite a bit of sugar in it. I also felt pretty lucky it was not higher!

Added the yeast and it took off pretty quickly, smells very strongly of passion fruit. 

I'll let everyone know how it turns out


----------



## winesecrets (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow! That's great news! I can almost taste it from here. 



---
ITB too.
http://homemadewinesecrets.com


----------



## deboard (Dec 25, 2009)

OK, just racked this test batch on the 23rd, and I have to admit it was the best smelling wine I've made so far. It also tasted pretty darn good as well. a little young, but good. The SG was 1.038 after 7 days, so I left it for a few more days and checked it again. This time it was 1.008, so I racked it. First one I've had to go past 7 days in the primary, but it seems to be doing ok, looks great as well.


----------



## Hillbilly Bill (Dec 26, 2009)

I hope you realize that you are making me thirsty.


----------



## deboard (Dec 26, 2009)

Me too, I told my wife that this batch was hers, so I may not get any either!


----------



## DesertDance (Jan 2, 2010)

*Passion Fruit Wine*

I tried Welches Passion Fruit Concentrate, and added some White grape / peach concentrate, several banananas and some spices. It was delicious! You actually get more of the banana on the nose. This wine has legs too!! The color is a little orangy, and sort of off putting, but it's homemade wine, so I'm cool with these things.


----------



## deboard (Jan 18, 2010)

Just an update: Racked this for the 2nd time today, it was done fermenting, so I put potassium sorbate in so it could just age now. Had a little left over after topping up, so I put it in the refrigerator. I added a 1/2 tbsp of white grape concentrate to a glass to sweeten it, and even though I'm not much on sweet wine, this is pretty good! It has a distinct passion fruit citrusy tart taste, with the grape underneath. It was the first of my wines that my wife didn't make a face when she tasted it! (of course, the first two were not good. And she tried my beaujolais, but she really doesn't like dry wines). 

Ended up a little over 11% alcohol before sweetening. 

I sweetened the rest of the half bottle left over and put it in the fridge. If this one works out I'll post the recipe! It definitely needs some time, right now it is pretty young tasting.


----------

